# Java/JSP Java EE



## AndréS (17. Okt. 2012)

Hi,

wollte einmal wissen, kann ich ein angelegtes Web auch für JSP bzw. Java EE programm nutzen? Oder muss ich das irgendwie verlinken.
Bin noch nicht informiert über JSP/Java EE. Wollte aber mal anfangen.

Danke

AndréS


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2012)

Für java brauchst Du einen Java application server wie z.B. Tomcat, der java code läuft also nicht wie php scripte unter dem apache. Ein java setup ist mit sicherheit etwas aufwändiger, musst mal nach Tutorials suchen, ich vermute mal dass man die anfragen an tomcat dann per proxy oder ähnlichem vom apache weiterleiten muss.


----------

